# حفر الأبار الموجهة | الهندسة البيترولية | من موقع هندسة



## هندسة.نت (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*حفر الأبار الموجهة*
رابط الموضوع الأصلي http://www.handsah.net/archives/363
الكاتب: رشيد خولي في 9/11/09 • مصنف ضمن: الهندسة البترولية




أصبح الحفر الموجه من أكثر الطرق الحديثة تطبيقاً في العالم بهدف استثمار أكبر كمية مكنة من نفط الطبقة المنتجة ، حيث تكمن غايته الأساسية في زيادة مقطع ارتشاح النفط من الطبقة باتجاه البئر ، لأنه و مهما كانت السماكة العمودية الفعالة كبيرة فإن امتداد الطبقة الموجه يكون أكبر . و بناء عليه اكتسب الحفر الموجه أهمية كبيرة ، و عدَّ ثورة في الصناعة النفطية ، فكان لزاماً علينا أن نتبع هذه التقنية الجديدة و نطبقها على حقولنا الملائمة لمثل هذا النوع من الحفر .

تم الحفر الموجه في سوريا و للمرة الأولى في حقل زرابة عام 1992 و ذلك كون النفط في هذا الحقل من النوع الثقيل و سماكة الطبقة المنتجة قليلة و امتدادها الموجه كبير و مواصفاتها الخزنية (المسامية و النفوذية) قليلة . و بعدها توسع الحفر الموجه ليشمل حقولاً أخرى . و بشكل عام و لاعتمادنا على خطط لحفر الموجهة نرى أنه لا بد من توافر المعطيات لرئيسية التالية :
1. الدراسة الجيولوجية التفصيلية للحقل .
2. معرفة شبكة الشقوق الطبيعية في الطبقات الحاملة و اتجاهها
3. ضرورة وضع نموذج جيولوجي خزني للمكمن .




4. وجود مخطط تكنولوجي لاستثمار الحقل و فق الحل المقترح لحفر الآبار الموجهة .




تطبيقات الحفر الموجه :
1. يعتبر الحفر الموجه (الأفقي) بديلاً عن زيادة كثافة شبكة الآبار العمودية على الخزان و خاصة في ظروف وجود الشقوق العمودية ، و التي تتطلب زيادة كبيرة في عدد الآبار العمودية .
2. يسمح البئر الموجه باستثمار أفضل للنفط الثقيل وعالي اللزوجة .
3. يعتبر البئر الموجه حلاً لمشكلة استخراج النفط من الحقول التي تقع في مناطق مأهولة سكانياً ، و إبعاد الخطر المستقبلي للتلوث و الشكل التالي يوضح ذلك :
4. حفر الآبار الجانبية(Sidetracking) : الآبار الجانية كانت التقنية الأصلية للآبار الموجهة ، في البداية كانت الآبار الجانبية عمياء ، و كان الهدف منها بسيطاً و هو اصطياد الأدوات الساقطة في البئر ، الآبار الجانبية الوجهة كانت شائعة ، و كانت تحفر على سبيل المثال عندما يكون هناك تغيرات في التشكيلات الجيولوجية كما يوضح الشكل التالي :
5. حفر القبب الملحية (Salt Dome Drilling): لقد وجد أن القبب الملحية تشكل مصائد طبيعية لتجمع النفط في الطبقة التي توجد تحت الجزء المائل أو المتدلي من الغطاء القاسي ، هناك مشاكل حفر كبيرة مترافقة مع حفر البئر خلال الطبقات الملحية ، و يمكن التخفيف من هذه المشاكل إلى حد ما عن طريق استخدام سائل حفر مشبع بالملح ، و الحل الآخر يكون عن طريق حفر بئر موجهة للوصول إلى المكمن و هكذا نستطيع تجنب مشاكل الحفر التي تحدث ضمن الطبقات الملحية كما في الشكل :




6. مراقبة الفوالق(Fault Controlling) : الحفر الملتوية تكون شائعة عند الحفر الشاقولي العادي ، و يكون هذا غالباً بسبب الفوالق التي تخترق الطبقات ، و غالباً يكون من الأسهل أن تحفر بئر موجهة نحو طبقات مثل هذه بدون عبور حدود الفوالق و الشكل لتالي يوضح هذه الحالة :




7. آبار استكشاف متعددة من حفرة بئر واحدة(Multiple Exploration Wells from a Single Well-bore) :يمكن لحفرة البئر الواحدة أن تسد أو تغلق عند عمق معين و تحرف البئر لعمل بئر جديدة ، البئر الواحدة يمكن أن تستخدم كنقطة نزوح لحفر آبار أخرى ، و هي تسمح باستكشاف التوضعات البنيوية دون حفر آبار أخرى كاملة ، كما في الشكل:




8. الحفر على الشاطئ (Onshore Drilling) : عندما تتوضع المكامن تحت كتل كبيرة من الماء حيث يمكننا الوصول إليها عن طريق آبار متوضعة على الأرض (الشاطئ) فإننا نقوم بالحفر الموجه تحت الماء ، و هذه الطريقة تحفظ المعدات و تكون أكثر رخصاً .




9. حفر الآبار المتعددة عند الحفر البحري (Offshore Multiwell Drilling ) : يعتبر الحفر الموجه من أجل حفر عدة آبار من المنصة البحرية الطريقة الأكثر اقتصادية لتطوير حقول النفط البحرية ، يمكن أن تستخدم طريقة مشابهة على البر حيث يوجد هناك أماكن معيقة لنقل منصة الحفر مثل مناطق الغابات و المستنقعات ، و يتم هنا حفر الآبار بطريقة العنقود .




10. حفر المناطق الرملية المتعددة من حفرة بئر واحدة (Multiple Sands from a Single Well-bore ): و هنا يتم حفر بئر موجهة لتتقاطع مع عدة مكامن مائلة من النفط ، و هذا يسمح بإنجاز البئر باستخدام نظام إنهاء متعدد ، سوف تسمح البئر بإدخال الأهداف عند الزاوية المحددة لضمان الاختراق الأعظمي للمكامن كما في الشكل :




11. آبار النجدة (Relief Well ) : الهدف من حفر بئر النجدة الموجه هو اعتراض طريق جوف حفرة البئر التي اندفعت و السماح بقتله ، لتعيين و اعتراض طريق البئر المندفعة عند عمق محدد يجب أن تحفر بئر موجهة مخططة بعناية و دقة كبيرة .




12. حفر الآبار الأفقية (Horizontal Wells ) : إن انخفاض الإنتاج في الحقل يمكن أن ينتج عن عدة عوامل ، منها مخاريط الماء و الغاز المتشكلة أو الطبقات ذات النفوذية الجيدة فقط في الاتجاه العمودي ، يستطيع عندها المهندسون تخطيط و حفر بئر تصريف عمودية ، و هي نوع خاص من الحفر الموجه حيث تحفر البئر على طول الطبقة كما في الشكل :




شروط حفر الآبار الموجهة :
حتى نضمن نجاح البئر الموجه في تحقيق الغاية التي حفر من أجلها و تلافي المشاكل التي ستحدث مستقبلاً و التي تسبب قتل المكمن أو قتل جزء منه فلا بد من تحقق الشروط التالية :
1. النفوذية العمودية للطبقة المنتجة أعلى من النفوذية الأفقية لضمان تحرك النفط من أعلى و أسفل الجذع الأفقي باتجاهه فإذا لم هذا الشرط فإن النفط الذي يقع تحت الجذع سيبقى دون استثمار .
2. أن يكون المكمن متجانساً نوعاً ما .
3. أن تكون المنطقة مستقرة تكتونياً و لا تحكمها فوالق أو حواجز جيولوجية .
4. أن تتوفر معطيات خزنية و جيولوجية دقيقة و كافية عن المكن حتى نستطيع تحديد وع الجذع الموجه بشكل مناسب و دقيق .
5. أن يكون مستوى التقاء النفط بالماء مستقراً .
6. عدم وجود قبعة غازية وبعد المياه عن الجذع الموجه .
7. أن تبرر الآبار الموجهة كلفتها التي تصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف مقارنة مع الآبار العمودية ، و تحقق الهدف منها دون التأثير السلبي على المردود العام المأمول من الطبقة و هذا أمر هام جداً بل على العكس يجب أن تؤدي إلى زيادته.
أسس تحديد مواقع الآبار الموجهة:
1. معرفة الخصائص الجيولوجية لمنطقة البئر .
2. معرفة الوضع التكتوني للبئر .
3. تقدم مستوى التقاء النفط بالماء في المنطقة .
4. الاتصال الهيدروديناميكي في المقطع بشكل عمودي .
5. معرفة توزع الشقوق في الطبقة و اتجاهاتها .
6. مقدار الاحتياطي النوعي لمنطقة البئر .
7. أخذ المعطيات الجيولوجية و الخزنية و الإنتاجية بما فيها الوضع التقني للآبار المجاورة للبئر المدروس .
8. العينات الاسطوانية المقتطعة .
9. عامل استنضاب الاحتياطي في منطقة البئر .
10. نوعية النفط المنتج .
أسس حفر الآبار الموجهة :
تتكون الآبار الموجهة من جذعين عمودي و أفقي ، حيث يتم حفر الجذع العمودي حتى المستوى الأولي لالتقاء النفط بالماء ، و ذلك لكي ندقق الوضع المحلي للمكمن في القسم الذي تم اختياره لحفر البئر الموجهة .
و فيما بعد تقارن هذه الدراسات مع معطيات دراسة أسس و خواص القسم الذي تم اختياره و يتم وضع مؤشرات الجذع الموجه و هي :
1. عمق نقطة التمييل على الجذع العمودي (k.o.p) .
2. مجال الحفر .
3. سمت و زاوية ميل الجذع .
4. الانزياح الكلي عند نقطة اختراق أعلى الطبقة المنتجة .
و يجب أن يصل الجذع المائل حتى أعلى الطبقة المنتجة . و يم إغلاق الجذع العمودي عن طريق إجراء جسور إسمنتية حتى نقطة الميلان و من ثم يباشر بحفر الجذع المائل و الموجه للبئر و بد إنهاء الحفر يتم إنزال مواسير التغليف حتى أعلى الطبقة المنتجة و يتم سمنتها و بعدها يتم إنزال لاينر مثقب ضمن الجذع الموجه بدون سمنتة .


----------



## هندسة.نت (11 سبتمبر 2009)

نعتذر عن الخلل في تنسيق الصور وذلك بسبب منع بعض الكلمات في الروابط 
سنحاول اصلاح الخلل في مواضيع لاحقة


----------



## تولين (11 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## رشيد الخولي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشكور أخي على نشر المقالة
تحياتي


----------



## رشيد الخولي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*حفر الآبار الموجهة*

للمزيد يمكنكم مراجعة الرابط التالي........
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127137.html


----------



## هندسة.نت (13 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه احدى شروط اتفاقية التعاون بين ملتقى المهندسين العرب وموقع هندسة نت وهي ان نقوم بنشر بعض مقالات الكتاب في موقع هندسة على الملتقى. 

شكرا لكم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، وطبعا أكيد إستفدنا من هذا الموضوع .
مع تحياتي ،ن
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------

